# I put the pot on the stove.



## Maranello_rosso

Hello everyone.
Could you please help me out?

If I want to say : I put the pot on the stove. 
What verb should I take for "to put" here?

Stellen is for vertical position. And the pot can stand.
Legen is for horizontal position and the pot can lays as well.

I am not sure what verb to use.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Uncle BBB

Ich stelle den Topf auf den Herd.

But: Ich lege den Deckel auf den Herd.

I have no idea why.


----------



## Maranello_rosso

Uncle BBB said:


> Ich stelle den Topf auf den Herd.
> 
> But: Ich lege den Deckel auf den Herd.
> 
> I have no idea why.


Million thanks!!!!!!


----------



## bearded

Maranello_rosso said:


> and the pot can lays as well.


 For me, a pot is something vertical by definition. Of course ''stellen''!


----------



## Hutschi

I agree. Stellen is vertically.

You can only use "legen", if the pot is empty.
Ich lege den Topf auf den Herd. (It sounds strange, nevertheless - by semantic reasons. You put it with the side on the stove and it can roll away. Why should you?)


----------



## Frank78

bearded said:


> For me, a pot is something vertical by definition. Of course ''stellen''!



True but a pan is wider than high and it's also "stellen". That hint with vertically and horizontally does not always help.


----------



## bearded

Then it's mainly usage.


----------



## Alan Evangelista

Maranello_rosso said:


> If I want to say : I put the pot on the stove.
> What verb should I take for "to put" here?



"stellen" (more common) or "setzen".

I also struggled with this subject. I recommend reading:
setzen, legen, stellen


----------



## berndf

Frank78 said:


> True but a pan is wider than high and it's also "stellen". That hint with vertically and horizontally does not always help.


I would say for every (roughly) cylindrical object, _stehen_ and _liegen_ are defined the same way, irrespective of its proportions. A lid, on the over hand, does not count as being cylindrical in shape.


----------



## Alan Evangelista

berndf said:


> I would say for every (roughly) cylindrical object, _stehen_ and _liegen_ are defined the same way, irrespective of its proportions. A lid, on the over hand, does not count as being cylindrical in shape.



A pan lid is as cylindrical as a pan. There is already one rule with exceptions, adding more rules with exceptions only overcomplicates the matter IMHO. It is just simpler to accept that the stellen/legen/setzen selection criteria has exceptions and memorize them.


----------



## berndf

Alan Evangelista said:


> A pan lid is as cylindrical as a pan.


I would insist:


berndf said:


> A lid, on the over hand, does not count as being cylindrical in shape.


The shape paradigm that governs the usage of _liegen _and_ stehen_ for a lid is a _Scheibe_ or _Platte_ (=disk or plate) and note a cylinder.


----------



## Alan Evangelista

berndf said:


> The shape paradigm that governs the usage of _liegen _and_ stehen_ for a lid is a _Scheibe_ or _Platte_ (=disk or plate) and note a cylinder.



I see your point, but it still seems confusing to me because both the traditional stellen/legen/setzen selection criterias and this cylinder one overlap and you have to memorize which criteria to use when you have a cylindrical disk shaped object (eg a lid).


----------



## JClaudeK

Alan Evangelista said:


> A pan lid is as cylindrical as a pan.


As berndf, I don't understand your point of view.  I'd not say that a lid is cylindrical.

Und selbstverständlich würde ich sagen: "den (Pfannen)Deckel auf/ neben den Herd *legen*".

Möglich wäre eventuell: Ich stelle den Deckel (aufrecht) aufs Abtropfgestell/ in die Spülmaschine.




Alan Evangelista said:


> [Topf auf den Herd] "stellen" (more common) or "setzen".


"[Topf auf den Herd] setzen" is extremely rare /  regional / archaic.


----------



## berndf

Alan Evangelista said:


> cylindrical disk shaped object


An object is either cylindrical or disk shaped. Those are mutually exclusive categories. As so often, if you try to formalize a conceptual distinction, you will find that there is a grey area. But in this case it seems quite clear to me that a lid is more accurately described as a disk or plate and a pan is more accurately described as a cylinder.


----------



## Hutschi

JClaudeK said:


> ...
> 
> 
> "[Topf auf den Herd] setzen" is extremely rare /  regional / archaic.



This is true, kind of archaic. I use it sometimes but seldom.
The idiom: "Das Essen aufsetzen" is not so seldom in my envrironment, however.



berndf said:


> An object is either cylindrical or disk shaped. Those are mutually exclusive categories. As so often, if you try to formalize a conceptual distinction, you will find that there is a grey area. But in this case it seems quite clear to me that a lid is more accurately described as a disk or plate and a pan is more accurately described as a cylinder.





Some more heuristics:
The bottom of a pan ist bottom/Boden. Ich stelle die Pfanne auf den Herd.
A disk or a plate do not have a defined bottom. So there the horicontal/vertical rule is working.
You can say: Ich stelle das Brett in den Schrank (meaning vertically).
Ich lege das Brett auf den Tisch.

If it has feet by design, you would say: Ich stelle es auf den Tisch. But this is very seldom. I found examples in the Internet, called
_Servier-Brett mit Füßen. _I also found pictures, but unfortunately only at commercial sites.

Feet will superseed usually other rules.

The bottom of a pan is a kind of feet, some pans have actually more feet.

Many animals have feet. If they are standing on their feet, it is "stehen", independent on whether they are longer or higher.

As a kind of metaphor: if the ground parts are on the ground it is stehen, if the side parts are on the ground it is setzen.

That is why:

Ich stelle die Tasse/den Topf/den Teller auf den Tisch

but "ich lege das Messer auf den Tisch."

 Löffel and Gabel: Ich lege sie auf den Tisch. Actually a default knife cannot stay on the table.

There is a big amount of logic, but it is not based on pure geometry alone..


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> The idiom: "Das Essen aufsetzen" is not so seldom in my envrironment, however.


"aufsetzen" ist ein Verb an sich. (Man kann nicht sagen "Ich setze das Essen auf den Herd auf.")

 aufsetzen = etw. aufs Feuer setzen
Beispiele:
_Kartoffeln, Fleisch (zum Kochen) aufsetzen
(Tee)wasser aufsetzen_


----------



## Hutschi

JClaudeK said:


> "aufsetzen" ist ein Verb an sich. (Man kann nicht sagen "Ich setze das Essen auf den Herd auf.")
> 
> aufsetzen = etw. aufs Feuer setzen
> Beispiele:
> _Kartoffeln, Fleisch (zum Kochen) aufsetzen
> (Tee)wasser aufsetzen_


 Genau.
Ich vermute, es ist durch Verkürzung entstanden.
Teewasser (im Kessel) aufs Feuer setzen. (Hier würde "stellen" und "legen" nicht funktionieren, obwohl sie im Kontext die gleiche Bedeutung hätten.)

Ich denke, es hat mit dem Thema zu tun, denn es grenzt die Begriffe voneinander ab.
Man setzt das Essen auf, indem man es im Topf auf den Herd/das Feuer stellt.


----------



## Alan Evangelista

berndf said:


> An object is either cylindrical or disk shaped. Those are mutually exclusive categories.



Mathematically speaking, a cylinder is a three-dimensional object with two parallel rounded bases (circles or ellipsis) connected by a curved surface. Thus, all 3D disks are cylinders.

What you probably meant by "disk" is a cylinder which height is smaller than its diameter (or which has a "very small" height) and by "cylinder" the other way around. In this case, your point is valid.

As we have already discussed in the past, the traditional rule for picking the correct "put" verb in German has some inconsistencies and I prefer to just memorize them instead of creating new additional rules. Other people are free to face it differently.



> [Topf auf den Herd] setzen" is extremely rare /regional / archaic.



Thanks for the info. However, it is confusing that it is not tagged as such in Duden | setzen | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme, Herkunft


----------



## berndf

Alan Evangelista said:


> Mathematically speaking


We are not speaking _mathematically_. We are speaking about the concepts about physical shapes on which natural language is based. If you want to understand language usage it makes no sense trying to to ponder on what these concepts "ought" to be rather than what they are.


Alan Evangelista said:


> What you probably meant by "disk" is a cylinder which height is smaller than its diameter (or which has a "very small" height) and by "cylinder" the other way around.


It has more to do with an object's function than with its proportion. Cylinders have a diameter and a height, disks have a diameter and a thickness. A cylinder has a volume and having a volume is part of the definition of the object. In the case of a pot or pan, this volume contains the food prepared with it. In case of a disk containing a volume is not part of the definition of the object itself.


----------



## JClaudeK

Alan Evangelista said:


> However, it is confusing that it is not tagged as such in Duden | setzen | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme, Herkunft


In der oben verlinkten 6. Ausgabe des Duden steht noch "landsch. = _regional_"; diese Anmerkung ist in der digitalen Form leider unter den Tisch gefallen.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> In der oben verlinkten 6. Ausgabe des Duden steht noch "landsch. = _regional_"; diese Anmerkung ist in der digitalen Form leider unter den Tisch gefallen.


Wenn Du sagst _regional_, für welche Regionen ist das deiner Meinung nach spezifisch?


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Wenn Du sagst _regional_, für welche Regionen sollte das spezifisch sein?


Keine Ahnung - das habe ich dem Duden (6. Ausgabe) entnommen.

Ich persönlich habe das in alten Büchern schon gelesen (d.h. doch, dass es in manchen Gegenden verwendet wird/ wurde, oder?), selbst verwende ich "auf den Herd setzen" nie.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Ich persönlich habe das in alten Büchern schon gelesen (d.h. doch, dass es in manchen Gegenden verwendet wird/ wurde, oder?), selbst verwende ich "auf den Herd setzen" nie.


Ich selbst verwende es fallweise. Meine Mutter aber so gut wie immer.

Benutzt du auch nie _aufsetzen_ als trennbares Verb im Sinne von _auf den heißen Herd stellen_? (_Setzt Du bitte die Kartoffel auf?_)


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Benutzt du auch nie _aufsetzen_ als trennbares Verb im Sinne von _auf den heißen Herd stellen_? (_Setzt Du bitte die Kartoffel auf?_)


Auch nicht.


----------



## berndf

Interessant. Es scheint sich tatsächlich um deutlichere Unterschiede zu handeln, als ich dachte. _Aufsetzen_ ist nämlich nicht _warm stellen_. _Aufsetzen_ bezeichnet den ganzen Vorgang des Aufheizen der Herdplatte, des Befüllen des Topfes mit den zu garenden Lebensmitteln und des Stellens des Todes auf die heiße Herdplatte. Wenn meine Mutter sagte, sie _stelle die Kartoffel auf den Herd_, würde ich annehmen, sie stelle einen Topf mit Kartoffeln auf den kalten Herd, z.B. weil sie sie zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt kochen will.


----------



## Hutschi

JClaudeK said:


> Keine Ahnung - das habe ich dem Duden (6. Ausgabe) entnommen.
> 
> Ich persönlich habe das in alten Büchern schon gelesen (d.h. doch, dass es in manchen Gegenden verwendet wird/ wurde, oder?), selbst verwende ich "auf den Herd setzen" nie.



Ich verwende es regelmäßig in der Form "Das Essen auf den Herd setzen." (Das ist natürlich eine umgangssprachliche Verkürzung für "das Essen im entsprechenden Gerät auf den Herd setzen.")
Ich kenne die Verbreitung der Wendungen aber nicht.

"Das Essen auf den Herd stellen" - hier würde ich eher an einen kalten Herd denken. Also wie Bernd.

Das weist zugleich auf eine weite  Verbreitung hin, denn wir kommen aus sehr verschiedenen Gegenden.
Viele Grüße vom anderen Bernd (Hutschi)


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> _Aufsetzen_ ist nämlich nicht _warm stellen_.


Ja, Du hast recht (in der Eile geschrieben, hatte ich das inzwischen wieder gelöscht, wahrscheinlich während Du Deine Antwort schriebst).
"warm stellen" bedeutet "(etw. was schon/ noch  warm war) warm halten".

"Bei uns" sagt man statt "aufsetzen": "Kannst Du bitte Wasser (für den Tee) warm machen?"


----------



## berndf

Danke für die Klarstellung.


----------

